# MMA Look-a-likes



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Like the thread title says, go for it.
















Frank Mir and Penn Jillette
















Matt Serra and Ben Bailey

GO GO GO


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Crocop and Rob Dyrdek


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Kane & Benji Radach


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA. All awesome!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Brock Lesnar and rhino


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TIM SYLVIA - BABOON



GIANT SILVA - OLD WOMAN




TANK - GIMLI




CLAY GUIDA - CAVEMAN




TITO ORTIZ - MR POTATOHEAD



KENNY FLORIAN - BEN STILLER




RICH FRANKLIN - JIM CAREY


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Judoka said:


> TIM SYLVIA - BABOON


Haha, nice!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Rampage - Wolf


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Antonio and Antonio


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Dana White and Andre Agassi



















Fedor and Al Capone (Little fatter of course lol )


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Here are a few more.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Franklin and Carrey are pretty obvious ....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Antonio and Antonio


Haha...you win.



NikosCC said:


> Fedor and Al Capone (Little fatter of course lol )


Hahaha! That's the first time I saw that one. Nice find. :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Antonio and Antonio


I c wat u did thar


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Quinton Jackson and Kevin Randleman















j/k :wink01:

(Btw, if you didn't get it, press here:

Mauro: "Theres a left by Jackson.... or make that Randleman, sorry!" 
Rampage: "Thats alright, all black folks look alike." 
)


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------



## the_widowmaker (Aug 31, 2009)

1.) Keenan Ivory Wayans









and

Houston Alexander










2.) Gerard Butler (Leonidas role in 300)









and

Andrei Arlovski










3.) Ryu
















and

Lyoto Machida










4.) Freddie Mercury









and

Dan Severn










5.) Djimon Hounshou









and

Cheick Kongo










6.) Lochlyn Munro









and

Matt Hughes


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mercury*

I think that last comparison was a little disrespectful towards Severn, who is still fighting by the way at age 51 I believe!


----------



## the_widowmaker (Aug 31, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I think that last comparison was a little disrespectful towards Severn, who is still fighting by the way at age 51 I believe!


I know Freddie Mercury is a member of the gay society, but I didn't mean any disrespect to Dan Severn. I just thought that the whole point of the thread is lookalikes. I just think Freddie Mercury of Queen really looks like Dan Severn.

How about the other members who posted animal pics? Do you also feel that being disrespectful? Following your argument, are the other members who associated fighters to animals mean that those fighters are bestial in some aspects? I don't think so... So, CHILLAX!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

the_widowmaker said:


> I know Freddie Mercury is a member of the gay society, but I didn't mean any disrespect to Dan Severn. I just thought that the whole point of the thread is lookalikes. I just think Freddie Mercury of Queen really looks like Dan Severn.
> 
> How about the other members who posted animal pics? Do you also feel that being disrespectful? Following your argument, are the other members who associated fighters to animals mean that those fighters are bestial in some aspects? I don't think so... So, CHILLAX!


Yeah, Dan Severn may look like Freddie Mercury, but ive got one question for ya, can he croon? GOOLANG!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

haha most of these are awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Awesome*

Yeah, like the Rampage, wolf comparison!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Epic thread rivival awesomeness lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Thread Revival*

This thread was revived?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

the_widowmaker said:


> I know Freddie Mercury is a member of the gay society, but I didn't mean any disrespect to Dan Severn. I just thought that the whole point of the thread is lookalikes. I just think Freddie Mercury of Queen really looks like Dan Severn.
> 
> How about the other members who posted animal pics? Do you also feel that being disrespectful? Following your argument, are the other members who associated fighters to animals mean that those fighters are bestial in some aspects? I don't think so... So, CHILLAX!


So wait, you two are jumping to the "Dan Severn shouldn't be compared to Freddie Mercury because he was gay" thing? Classy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*My Bad!*

It was nothing personal against gay people or Freddy Mercury, I apologize on that!


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Eric 'Red' Schafer and Iron Chef Bobby Flay


----------

